
Ask HN: Can we trust Equifax data? - dhollenbeck
If hackers had access to the Equifax data one could assume they also had the ability to change data.<p>Can we trust any of their data?
======
staticautomatic
Depends on what it is. For the data they sell to marketers, you couldn't trust
it to begin with. Try asking them (or frankly any other player in the space)
about their data accuracy and they'll send you a white paper full of more
bullshit than you've ever seen in one place. As for the credit history data,
who knows...

